# Dreaming



## grootondermarszeil

Hello windship lovers. Suppose, now in these temporary internet images, trouble time. A question: You may have a new 3-mast Trainee sailing vessel built for your country. What will be your choice. {not the Pamir or Cutty Sark}


----------



## spongebob

One of the Tea clippers , if not Cutty Sark , would be a good start .
Beautiful sleek, fast , what more could we want.

Bob


----------



## Dartskipper

Or a workmanlike four master, Archibald Russell perhaps?

If the Russians could man one, surely we could muster a crew?


----------



## stein

Ships were always built for a purpose, and this purpose did always to a degree influence their design. 

The British have built at least one sailing ship for the physically handicapped, and one must be a mean person to protest this expenditure. However, one must still admit that the vessel in question is not one to inspire marine artists.

The schoolships were built to train boys for a career at sea, and that is no longer a relevant purpose here in Norway or in Britain. The Oslo based Christian Radich has for long been a social institution, teaching troubled (read: criminal) youth the boons of cooperation and social integration. And one may wonder what a ship purpose-built within such an endeavour would look like...

Our two other square rigged former school ships are mostly in the "adventure-holiday business." A typical member of the "paying crew" would be a shorthaired female who the summer before this went trekking in the Andes. I guess the "Stad Amsterdam" would appeal to many of that type, but how many they are I really do not know. Our three square riggers all depend on state subventions to stay afloat.

There are a number of purpose-built sailing ships for those tourists with a enough money to pay the cost of running those ships and then some. These ships all have very large engines, and sends no tourists aloft.


----------



## Barrie Youde

The Vital Spark?


----------



## Bill Morrison

One for Stein. In 1996 Ch. 4 uk. tv. presented a programme Classic Ships in six parts. Part five entitled Rough Trade was of mainly small cargo vessels. One which caught my attention was the Albatros of Amsterdam 1899 ketch rig and still trading in 1996. First fifty year without an engine and as said sailed by a man his wife and a small boy. It has never been released for sale and my copy is an old vhs tape which I recorded at the time.


----------



## Robert Hilton

I have never fully understood how sail training vessel Captain Scott (a three masted topgallantsail training schooner) came to be sold. She provided a great opportunity for young lads, both the less and the more advantaged, to have a character building experience. It seems there wasn't enough interest from those who should have been in a position to find solutions for such lads. No doubt there is more to it than I know, but any difficulties should have been overcome.


----------



## grootondermarszeil

*dreaming*

The last 25 years I sailed on several older ships (trips of about 2a 3 weeks) Last week I watched the winter schedule of the barque EUROPA. South Atlantic, Antarctica, South Georgia, Montevideo, Drake Passage, Patagonia. FULLY BOOKED, all the trips. Interrest is there. Ships that have my interrese include the Laeisz ship PAMPA and the Scottish MERMERUS from A & HJ Carmichael. Fast sailing ships. Yes, but I dreaming


----------



## stein

Bill Morrison said:


> One for Stein. In 1996 Ch. 4 uk. tv. presented a programme Classic Ships in six parts. Part five entitled Rough Trade was of mainly small cargo vessels. One which caught my attention was the Albatros of Amsterdam 1899 ketch rig and still trading in 1996. First fifty year without an engine and as said sailed by a man his wife and a small boy. It has never been released for sale and my copy is an old vhs tape which I recorded at the time.


That Albatross I do not think I have heard of. There was Brostrøm’s schooner rigged trading school-ship Albatross, built in 1942, looking very much like a motor-ship with masts and sails added. And there was the 1942 built German topsail-schooner Albatros. She had been a regular trader as Danish, and made some appearances in the “Onedin Line” before being bought by something akin to the British Sea Scouts and stationed in Bremerhaven. Today there is a brigantine named “Tres-Hombres” that they claim is trading under sail alone. http://fairtransport.eu/ships/tres-hombres/ She is not very old either, having been built in 1943 as a minesweeper. The Danish snow-brig Hvalfisken was launched in 1801 and broken up in 1949, having served as a schoolship since 1899, as stationary schoolship from 1915, and as cement-hulk from 1936 on. I have seen that claimed as a longevity record of sorts.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

spongebob said:


> One of the Tea clippers , if not Cutty Sark , would be a good start .
> Beautiful sleek, fast , what more could we want.
> 
> Bob


Thermopylae would do me. (Jester)


----------



## Bill.B

Having attended Cisne Branco twice for service work, sadly when alongside, I was very impressed above decks. Below decks she is a bit spartan. I presume she is like Stad Amsterdam so another one like them would be fine. If it has to be a more original type then the new George Stage, not Conrads one, is a lovely ship. Just the right size.


----------



## grootondermarszeil

Hello Stein Want to know more about the ketch 'ALBATROS "search on Wikipedia for ALBATROS 1899". Not mentioned is the film about a commercial trip with apples from Zaandam NL. to Canary Isles and the Caraiben. But the trade with apples was no sucses


----------



## Bill Morrison

Robert Hilton said:


> I have never fully understood how sail training vessel Captain Scott (a three masted topgallantsail training schooner) came to be sold. She provided a great opportunity for young lads, both the less and the more advantaged, to have a character building experience. It seems there wasn't enough interest from those who should have been in a position to find solutions for such lads. No doubt there is more to it than I know, but any difficulties should have been overcome.


One for your memory Robert. I had forgotten about this bit of film.

https://movingimage.nls.uk/film/0511

It should work if not type it into Google.
Bill


----------



## Robert Hilton

#13 Thanks Bill. I must have been on an early trip. I went as seamanship instructor and taught simple things like bends and hitches and learned much more. I recognise the master, mate, boatswain and cook. 

I last saw her bound down channel with white topsides. I called on VHF and was answered by "Youth of Oman," which I believe she still is. I hope she's still doing good service for young people. She provided a strong stimulating experience for young lads at a price that competed with any holiday. I find her sale beyond understanding.


----------

